# Opinions on Stage 4.25



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi All. 
I'm thinking of upgrading my standard GTR to Stage 4.25 and am wondering what peoples opinion is who have done this? 
Were your reactions like OMG this is amazing performance or it doesnt feel as powerful as I thought it would be?
Personally I've never thought my R35 is that quick despite everyone I take for a ride in it saying that it is amazing. I think that having various 1000cc bikes in the past has made me a little immune to the feeling of acceleration and speed!
Any opinions on this will.be greatly received. Cheers.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Tekki said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Personally I've never thought my R35 is that quick




What colour one did you buy?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Personally I don't think stock GT-Rs are very quick. If you go straight to 4.25 you will be like OMG that's good. But tbh even just a stage 1 tune will make the car even better. You just get a bit more torque and a lot more drama with the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

gtr mart said:


> Personally I don't think stock GT-Rs are very quick. If you go straight to 4.25 you will be like OMG that's good. But tbh even just a stage 1 tune will make the car even better. You just get a bit more torque and a lot more drama with the rest of the stuff.


Thanks gtr mart. That's what I was hoping someone was gonna say. My car is booked in to Litchfields for end of Jan to have the 4.25 upgrade done. Doing it then to tie in with servicing and MOT. I'm sticking with the stock titanium rear silencer as I dont want the car to be too loud so I'm guessing I'll lose a couple of bhp because of this. Just cant wait now ***x1f642;


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Firstly congratulations, if you're going to go for stage 4.25 then request Litchfields to set it up on the road for you, you can jump in the car with Ian or Dan depending on who maps it and road map it which is better in my opinion. Ask them to set it up for your requirement meaning like do you want it for drag, track or mid range power then they will dial the torque in accordingly. I personally have my cars set up for quick off the mark because i don't do track days or motorway journeys where im interested in top end power.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Firstly congratulations, if you're going to go for stage 4.25 then request Litchfields to set it up on the road for you, you can jump in the car with Ian or Dan depending on who maps it and road map it which is better in my opinion. Ask them to set it up for your requirement meaning like do you want it for drag, track or mid range power then they will dial the torque in accordingly. I personally have my cars set up for quick off the mark because i don't do track days or motorway journeys where im interested in top end power.


Thanks for your comment. Every days a learning day. I didn't realise I could have the torque set up for my own preference. I've done a track day and would love to do more but the reality is I'll do a lot more drag days so will ask for the torque to be set accordingly. I've done a 10.921 quarter mile run in standard form, any idea what I can expect with the tune?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tekki said:


> Thanks for your comment. Every days a learning day. I didn't realise I could have the torque set up for my own preference. I've done a track day and would love to do more but the reality is I'll do a lot more drag days so will ask for the torque to be set accordingly. I've done a 10.921 quarter mile run in standard form, any idea what I can expect with the tune?


10.9 in a stock car thats really good, id say 4.25 with everything rite Inc tyres and head wind id say 10.6ish, on the drag strip there isn't a great deal of difference untill you go to stage 5, stage 4.25 you'll notice more in the midrange power.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Tekki said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your comment. Every days a learning day. I didn't realise I could have the torque set up for my own preference. I've done a track day and would love to do more but the reality is I'll do a lot more drag days so will ask for the torque to be set accordingly. I've done a 10.921 quarter mile run in standard form, any idea what I can expect with the tune?
> ...


Thanks I was really chuffed with the 10.9 but I try to think of every little detail to get the best out of the car. 10.6 would be great after the tune.


----------



## RichardGWhite (Sep 24, 2017)

I bought mine with a Stage 1, so I can***8217;t compare to stock. But I was very happy with it as GTR-Mart says, and I had no desire to go further. But a new Bell housing meant the downpipes needed to come off and that was the decision time to go to 4.25 with the decat downpipes and the rest of the mods. The noise, the torque and even the manic top end are addictive. But I would still wait til I needed a Bell housing to go to 4.25, and enjoy a Stage 1 with a Y-pipe until then.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Takamo. Do you know if I will be able to customise the launch settings when upgraded? Do I need an Ecutek module for this?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tekki said:


> Takamo. Do you know if I will be able to customise the launch settings when upgraded? Do I need an Ecutek module for this?


Yes, you will be able to set boost off the line and torque setting through the ecuteck dongle


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Tekki said:
> 
> 
> > Takamo. Do you know if I will be able to customise the launch settings when upgraded? Do I need an Ecutek module for this?
> ...


Many thanks for the reply. That's great news, plenty for me to play with before the next drag event.


----------



## Saqawr1 (May 25, 2019)

10.9 pretty good for stock


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Where did you do the 10.9 ?


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Where did you do the 10.9 ?


Spitfire Raceway at Perranporth in Cornwall


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tekki said:


> Spitfire Raceway at Perranporth in Cornwall


10.9 on a runway is extremely good going what terminal was it? Id be inclined to leave it be:squintdan only a few 4.25's get in the 10's at santa pod on a better surface.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Tekki said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire Raceway at Perranporth in Cornwall
> ...


124.10mph terminal speed.
There has been an 800bhp GTR at the drag a couple of times that has been 0.4sec quicker than me so I realise that upgrading isn't gonna change the times by a great deal however when you watch a car pull 0.4sec out of you it looks mighty impressive.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Tekki said:


> 124.10mph terminal speed.
> There has been an 800bhp GTR at the drag a couple of times that has been 0.4sec quicker than me so I realise that upgrading isn't gonna change the times by a great deal however when you watch a car pull 0.4sec out of you it looks mighty impressive.




That really is a small improvement for a big investment.
Maybe the other car needs a tune up as that really doesnt justify the costs involved. 


When you say your car is standard, is it still the original exhaust and air filters??


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

TREG said:


> Tekki said:
> 
> 
> > 124.10mph terminal speed.
> ...


My car has a Milltek Non Res Y pipe and K&N drop in filters but in Litchfields words - there will be no performance gain without a remap


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Tekki said:


> My car has a Milltek Non Res Y pipe and K&N drop in filters but in Litchfields words - there will be no performance gain without a remap



As I understand the earlier cars performed better after a stage 1 map but the newer models barely improved?

What year is your one?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tekki said:


> 124.10mph terminal speed.
> There has been an 800bhp GTR at the drag a couple of times that has been 0.4sec quicker than me so I realise that upgrading isn't gonna change the times by a great deal however when you watch a car pull 0.4sec out of you it looks mighty impressive.


Thats a very quick car, terminal is a little down on the average 4.25 @127/8 maybe its a case of less power gets the car down the track quicker as no wheelspin, however a well set up 4.25 on racerom V8 by someone like Ian or Ben will now IMO show more of a difference, 0.4 sounds nothing but the distance tells another story, little more than 0.4 to be fair

4.25 v 4.5


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Or just run 9's on stock motor

Jh9WzofmQO8&t=44s


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

TREG said:


> Tekki said:
> 
> 
> > My car has a Milltek Non Res Y pipe and K&N drop in filters but in Litchfields words - there will be no performance gain without a remap
> ...


MY 2017. I Didn't remap it because of the Nissan Warranty but its soon to be out of that so gonna modify and take out the Litchfield warranty.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Tekki said:


> TREG said:
> 
> 
> > Tekki said:
> ...



Little gain on a stage 1 map then. 
Maybe worth asking if anyone has a stage 4.25 car near you that you can take a ride in to see if you think its worth it?


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

TREG said:


> Tekki said:
> 
> 
> > TREG said:
> ...


That would be good but in Cornwall there are very few GTRs, modified or not! I'm set on having the car modified now anyway. Hoping to get a dragy box for Xmas so hopefully I can get a set of 0-60 etc figures from the stock car and then do the same after 4.25 mod at end Jan. Will post results here for anyone else thinking of upgrading.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Tekki said:


> TREG said:
> 
> 
> > Tekki said:
> ...



Which part of Cornwall?
The Roads there are so much quieter for driving so a huge bonus.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

St Austell. Roads are good if it's not summer time and you pick your times carefully!


----------



## FR67GTR (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey, I’m brand new here and just catching up on some of the threads. I bought a R35 already Stage 2 at Litchfield and have booked it in mid January for Stage 4.25 It already has Akropovic slip on and carbon tips so new downpipes should give me the noise I’m looking for. Great advice and info here so look forward to it even more.


----------



## pezzer (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm having the 4.25 from a stage 1 next month at Litchfield. Running standard exhaust at the moment. it's quite drone like on motorways. not really interested in big noise but wanted less drone. what are the differences between.
1. Std exhaust and Y pipe
2. LM exhaust.
3. Milltek
4. Akrapovic (not that I can really afford it!!!)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lol’ing at the OP.

“standard GT-R isn’t that quick” but pulls a 10.9 1/2 mile.

That’s quicker than most super cars.

4.25 will blow your mind - I can also recommend Litchfield, professional service and if you have deep pockets the sky’s the limit!


----------



## FR67GTR (Dec 15, 2019)

I picked mine up yesterday, it’s certainly louder but not overly impactful on motorway driving; for me it’s about perfect noise wise. Mine has the Akropovic slip on and looks and sounds great. The performance is not subtle in its change, much more low end power and more brutal mid range acceleration. I also went for the Ecutek dongle which for the money is well worth it.


----------



## pezzer (Jan 24, 2019)

Looking forward to the 4.25


----------



## pezzer (Jan 24, 2019)

FR67GTR said:


> I picked mine up yesterday, it’s certainly louder but not overly impactful on motorway driving; for me it’s about perfect noise wise. Mine has the Akropovic slip on and looks and sounds great. The performance is not subtle in its change, much more low end power and more brutal mid range acceleration. I also went for the Ecutek dongle which for the money is well worth it.


what benefits does the Ecutek dongle have. I'm new to all this so not sure what benefits it gives me with limited knowledge


----------



## FR67GTR (Dec 15, 2019)

pezzer said:


> what benefits does the Ecutek dongle have. I'm new to all this so not sure what benefits it gives me with limited knowledge


So in short it give you realtime access to switching maps, performance, launch control and and boost management plus many. You can check the app out and see why access you get.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

FR67GTR said:


> So in short it give you realtime access to switching maps, performance, launch control and and boost management plus many. You can check the app out and see why access you get.


Plus data logging, ability to change TC and launch settings and if activated boost by gear and a pretty accurate performance meter


----------



## pezzer (Jan 24, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> Plus data logging, ability to change TC and launch settings and if activated boost by gear and a pretty accurate performance meter


Is it easy for a newbie to learn about the Ecutek? Is there any danger of me damaging something if I don't use it correctly? I thought if I just left Litchfield to do the 4.25 conversion, took out their warranty, i'd be set


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

pezzer said:


> Is it easy for a newbie to learn about the Ecutek? Is there any danger of me damaging something if I don't use it correctly? I thought if I just left Litchfield to do the 4.25 conversion, took out their warranty, i'd be set


Its pretty idiot proof thats why we are all fine !!


----------



## Bravedave2408 (Jul 4, 2014)

pezzer said:


> I'm having the 4.25 from a stage 1 next month at Litchfield. Running standard exhaust at the moment. it's quite drone like on motorways. not really interested in big noise but wanted less drone. what are the differences between.
> 1. Std exhaust and Y pipe
> 2. LM exhaust.
> 3. Milltek
> 4. Akrapovic (not that I can really afford it!!!)


im also interested in the differences too


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

So I’ve finally had my GTR modified to Stage 4.25 followed by a few spirited drives and one Drag day. The car now makes 661bhp and 604lbf.ft and definitely feels stronger throughout the rev range and particularly between 5000 and 7000rpm. It’s not night and day compared to the stock car however. Drag times with the stock car as mentioned before were 10.921secs ¼ mile on a warm/dry/strong crosstail windy July day compared to the modified car time of 10.750secs ¼ mile on a cold/dry/strong head windy January day. Having the ability to adjust launch rpm and turbo pressure was a big advantage in achieving this time and I do think that there is a better time to come with a less windier/warm day along with a few more tweaks to launch settings/tyre pressures etc. I will add that there is a -0.67% slope on the drag strip hence possibly not a totally accurate time.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

pezzer said:


> I'm having the 4.25 from a stage 1 next month at Litchfield. Running standard exhaust at the moment. it's quite drone like on motorways. not really interested in big noise but wanted less drone. what are the differences between.
> 1. Std exhaust and Y pipe
> 2. LM exhaust.
> 3. Milltek
> 4. Akrapovic (not that I can really afford it!!!)


Initially I had a non res Milltek Y pipe fitted to my stock MY2017 which I really liked the sound of, I didn't want anything too noisy. Having now upgraded to Stage 4.25, which includes downpipes, the car is quite a bit louder but having kept the stock titanium back section of the exhaust allows me to close the valve if I wish.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tekki said:


> So I’ve finally had my GTR modified to Stage 4.25 followed by a few spirited drives and one Drag day. The car now makes 661bhp and 604lbf.ft and definitely feels stronger throughout the rev range and particularly between 5000 and 7000rpm. It’s not night and day compared to the stock car however.


See my CBA 09 when tuned from stock years back to stage 4.25 was night and day, especially mid-top end!








Nissan GT-R - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





That will probably be because it went from 480bhp to about 660bhp (180bhp increase-ish), and torque around 430 lbft to 640lbft (210lbft-ish increase) to felt quite good! i always felt the stock CBA mid-top wasn't amazing, but bottom end 0-60 was nutz!

So Tekki your my17 is 565bhp / 467 lbft torque stock








Nissan GT-R - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

So Tekki your my17 is 565bhp / 467 lbft torque stock








Nissan GT-R - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




[/QUOTE]
Yes actually 562bhp/467lbft as quoted by Nissan but I never had the car dynoed prior to 4.25 upgrade so not sure exactly what it was. So nearly 100bhp and 137lbft increase.


----------

